# Moebius/Revell TOS Galactica Viper.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I got to see the Moebius and Revell Vipers side by side yesterday, and I gotta say WOW.
Oh and as a bonus, there was a studio scale Viper in the room as well to compare everything too.

The Moebius Viper looks great.

If you already have the Revell viper, never fear, the Moebius Viper is pretty much EXACTLY the same size, except for items that were corrected such as the length of the fuselage.
So you should have no problem displaying them next to each other and justifying it be calling them slightly different variants of the same fighter. Much like variants of real world aircraft.

On a weird note, the cockpit looks like an exact copy of the Revell cockpit.
The canopy of course is corrected, but the cockpit looks the same.
I don't know if the Moebius version comes with a pilot, but I think a Revell pilot should fit just fine..

Without having two unbuilt kits from each company to compare, it looks to me like one could intermix some of the parts, creating other variants. Especially swapping fuselages looks pretty easy if you so desire.

I'm not an expert on the Viper (or anything really) but the one inaccuracy that I did notice (ok-it was pointed out to me) looking at the S.S. Viper, was the the piping on the back end between the engines was too recessed like on the Revell Viper. It should be more flush to the back end.
Its something that doesn't bother me, as I'm so used to the feature already on the Revell Viper, that it was the Studio model that looked weird to me (though its obviously the accurate source - and I don't recall how recessed they are on the full size prop).
Personally, I like them recessed as it looks more 'realistic' to me, treating the engine nozzles more like the 'turkey feathers' of a real fighter.

Most of the detail looks really crisp, but as usual, the panel lines are a bit heavy. If your a plane guy, then like me, you've seen recessed panel lines on recent Zvesda and Minicraft planes that are so fine, that your afraid they'll disappear with a couple coats of paint. 

The landing gear looks fantastic, though my only personal complaint at this point, is that the gear wells are not of sufficient size to stow the retracted gear on a 'real' viper.

This of course won't bother the 'in-flight' guys, but for us 'gear down' guys its slightly disappointing.

-Yes, I know there weren't gear wells on the full size prop. But this is where I think we could let a little artistic license creep in to create a more 'realistic' Viper and no one would mind.

That being said, thats about the only think keeping this (for me) from being a truly outstanding kit.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

The Moebius kit is truly outstanding. I have done a comparison between the Revell kit and Moebius at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=400457&page=2

And the Moebius kit is a joy to work with too. Everything fits in place


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow,

I'm getting old.
I didn't even remember this thread AND I MADE A COMMENT ON IT!!

In any case, yesterday was the first time I got to see them together in person.
(Or at least I think so - :freak


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> ...yesterday was the first time I got to see them together in person.
> (Or at least I think so - :freak


You've probably already built one. Now where's that Xacto I set down ten seconds ago? :wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It looks to me that cockpit in the Monogram kit influenced the pattern makers of the Moebius kit - they're close, but not identical. I had to do some jiggering to rescale the artwork I did for the (unreleased - long story) Monogram PE set to make it work.


----------

